# Gally's handy detail work



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I like to keep my TT clean and sparkly

I am lucky enough to stay close to forum member Gally who likes to detail ;-)
I was lucky enough to acquire his services today and below are the results 
Pics are from the iPhone so don't do his work justice

Top bloke who knows his stuff


----------



## colingo (Sep 19, 2009)

Nice work, whats happend to your parcel shelf in pic 4. Did you do the angel eyes yourself.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Looking good.


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Nice and shiny !

Would it not look better with out side lights ? I took mine striaght out when I fitted my Angels as I didn't think it would look right having a ring and the sidelights both on ?


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

colingo said:


> Nice work, whats happend to your parcel shelf in pic 4. Did you do the angel eyes yourself.


Parcel shelf has always been like that, I assume it should be straight !

Yeah did the angel eyes and clear Corners myself


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

tonksy26 said:


> Nice and shiny !
> 
> Would it not look better with out side lights ? I took mine striaght out when I fitted my Angels as I didn't think it would look right having a ring and the sidelights both on ?


Thanks, I quite like them as they are, looks a little different


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

jamman said:


> Looking good.


Thank you James


----------



## bigdodge (Apr 22, 2012)

Very nice and shiny. Have you considered painting the calipers red? would make it look meaner.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I bought the paint to do the calipers last year but just haven't done it :-(


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Nice job picked a good day for it


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Pissing down with rain now Yellow


----------



## biggusguttus (Jul 12, 2012)

looks dam good , id be scared of them pescie birds and going out in it now. very nice


----------



## dalejones (Jan 25, 2012)

how much u pay to have the car detailed?


----------



## gally (Dec 1, 2009)

You really need me to teach you how to take pics boy!

Thanks for bringing the car to me mate. Was a pleasure to work and with the Bilsteibs and OE wheels back on it'll be contender for the cleanest/best on the forum. It's a stunning package mate and that Mk2 has made me so jealous. Transforms the drive of the car.

I'll upload the rest of the pics in here.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Ha ha,

Yeah, not the best pics with the iPhone or the location of my drive!

No your rite pics are bloody awful, I'll book in for lessons with mate 

Yeah the bilstein b12 set up will make a difference along with the spacers, V6 wheels will get a refurb asap, then I'll get the Votex sold!

Mk2 wheel does make a difference, lifts the interior

Thanks for the transformation it's been well worth it, look forward to seeing your pics going up mate


----------



## gally (Dec 1, 2009)

Couple of before shots...


IMG_0061 by gally.., on Flickr


IMG_0062 by gally.., on Flickr

Afters, excuse the poor camera work. iPhone innit! :roll:


IMG_0064 by gally.., on Flickr


IMG_0065 by gally.., on Flickr


IMG_0066 by gally.., on Flickr


IMG_0067 by gally.., on Flickr


----------



## toonmal (Aug 17, 2010)

That's better, what products did you use?


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Clearly my iPhone camera is faulty


----------



## Mike007 (Aug 15, 2012)

Looks great


----------



## gally (Dec 1, 2009)

toonmal said:


> That's better, what products did you use?


Good question. Outside of claying and the basics what would you like to know?

Machine polish? Glaze? Lsp? Tyres? Glass?

It does have a coat of best of show (http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog ... -show.html) over a solid base of sealant.


----------



## Ruffmeister (Sep 27, 2011)

Great work Gally! Looks superb. Nice V6 gogs


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Ruffmeister said:


> Great work Gally! Looks superb. Nice V6 gogs


Thanks mate, I'll need to get some better pics up, maybe after its lowered and spaced this weekend if I get a chance


----------



## NECC (Jun 14, 2012)

Cracking work Gally 8)


----------



## RDH (Sep 7, 2012)

Misano Red is such an epic colour!


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks, Gally has certainly made the paint look fantastic, the red really stands out now


----------

